# Hymer gas bottles



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

HI,
Anyone know what size gas bottles and how many are fitted in a Hymer B 544 2000 model. need to know before i pick new home up next week. Thanks.


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Gas Cylinders*

2 X 11kg


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I couldn't quite get two Calor bottles in my 2003 B634 - I think most Hymer lockers are the same size - but I found that the 11kg propane from the smaller suppliers like Flo Gas fitted OK as they are very slightly smaller than Calor

They are also cheaper than Calor and don't ask for a deposit

Check out http://www.flogas.co.uk/main/index.html to find a dealer

Alan


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

do i need propane or butane or does it not matter


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi subaru
Propane (Red cylinder) if you want to use the MH when it's cold, dont forget the regulator too......
Good luck

Keith


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Hi subaru.

ALWAYS get propane. Once the temperature drops anywhere near the temperatures forecast for this week (and we are talking above freezing) butane will cease to be a gas and stay liquid. So - just when you need the heating it won't work. Met a guy in France last year who had been sold a van (by our friends at B****hills) that had a gas locker that would only take Camping Gaz (butane) cylinders. He had to come down from the mountains every night just so he could boil a kettle.

Butane is slightly more efficient in terms of calorific content (energy per kg) but that isn't much comfort when you are shivering in an unheated van. Propane works in most temperatures you are likely to find in this country. Butane may well leave you in the cold during an English winter.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for that, We were caught out last night in our C.I not from using the wrong gas but from using a 7kg which only lasted 2 nights from full, so at about 11 last night we had no heat. Thank god for 14.5 tog duvet. Thats why i am glad that our new Hymer will take 11 kg bottles.


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi subaru,

We get 2 x 13kg propane into our Hymer B644 - but it is difficult to get it past the rubber door seal. Once inside the locker there is enough room.

Raymond


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Raymond,
What make bottles do you use, as i never want a repeat of last night.
Cheers Matt.


----------



## Maxonian (May 13, 2005)

Hi Matt,

We use Calor Gas. There is some variation in the bottle size (usually caused by a weld halfway up the bottle), and often requires the application of a knee behind the second bottle to persuade it past the door seal. However, the advantage of having 2 x 13kg, more than outweigh the difficulty encountered inserting them into the gas locker. When we first bought the mh we carried 1 x 13kg and 1 x 6kg, until we realised:
a) 2 x 13kg would fit, and
b) the gas in a 6kg bottle costs almost twice as much as the gas in a 13kg bottle.

Raymond


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sabaru
11 Kg gas bottles as discribed by all the other Mh guys, But i would note that i have a Hymer B544 and it will only take 11Kg bottles without the collar on the top of the bottle. ie 2 Handle on the top , Not the Big Neck that you will see on most bottles,also the regulator will have some bearing on whether it will fit or not. 
But dont buy them until you try them, Best policy
Regards
Pat


----------

